# Red Taillight Overlays



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got them too and love how they transformed the rear. My only issue is I need brighter reverse lights in areas where the parking spot lines are 80% or more faded away. I occasionally tap the brakes for those who need a temp fix, besides that I spend most my time reversing in day light or lit parking garages.


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

im thinking i might cut the reverse lights out so they are white again probably only if i get a ticket or cant pass my new york state inspection


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting some and cutting out the reverse section too but only the reverse section on the outer tail light, I don't thing the tail lights that are on the trunk have a light in them I think they are just white does that make sense lol 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice !! I had the red overlays at some point but got sick of them.....now they're creeping on me lol


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

I am really liking them my main problem is when i installed them i used a credit card and it scratched them too ****:stoner:


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^haha I had this happen to me a couple times, whatever lol you learn from your mistakes I guess. Looking nice tho !!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> I'm thinking of getting some and cutting out the reverse section too but only the reverse section on the outer tail light, I don't thing the tail lights that are on the trunk have a light in them I think they are just white does that make sense lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nope, they are just empty housings to finnish the shape of the tailights. I'm not sure how it would look with reverse chrome, it could turn out ok. I actually thought of putting fog/puddle lights under the bumper but I'm too lazy to do that. It would be tucked up and shine down just to give off light back there.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

For those of you wanting the reverse cut-out, grafx werks offers them...here is a link. They are a reputable company and have been around a while.
GrafxWerks - Taillight Overlays // Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ehousel said:


> I purchased the over lays in the mixxed auto design group buy made possible by smurfenstein. Thanks again by the way!
> Any ways they turned out awsome and were easy to install
> View attachment 69297


Looking great man! 

Thanks for the support, and if you ever have any problems down the road let me know.



ehousel said:


> I am really liking them my main problem is when i installed them i used a credit card and it scratched them too ****:stoner:


This is a common occurance with vinyl, however there is a way to help remove most, if not all of the scratches. We found that with gloss vinyl (black specifically) a wash and wax of the vinyl eliminates scratches. We have yet to try this out on red tint, so test in a small area, but there should be no discoloration.


----------



## AlcoholicPolak (Dec 28, 2013)

Would a rubber edged squeegee help prevent it from the start?

I look at these more and more and I figured I would do a smoked style, but now I think the all red actually looks way better, I may have to get some.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

^ totally, if its done right from the start with a soft rubber card you should never have any problems with a good quality vinyl. id still replace it every year though vinyl is super easy to play with once youve mastered it, im terrible myself lol......i let my buddy take care of me.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So far my CF bowtie overlays are still holding strong from a summer and a winter beating plus countless car washes. Overlays haven't been on the car more than a week tops so it's too soon to say for it.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Just cover the card with a micro fiber towel

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

AlcoholicPolak said:


> Would a rubber edged squeegee help prevent it from the start?
> 
> I look at these more and more and I figured I would do a smoked style, but now I think the all red actually looks way better, I may have to get some.


Possibly yes, but even a rubber squeegee can scratch. 

As for when you want vinyls, don't forget to support your local MAD member! 



CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> ^ totally, if its done right from the start with a soft rubber card you should never have any problems with a good quality vinyl. id still replace it every year though vinyl is super easy to play with once youve mastered it, im terrible myself lol......i let my buddy take care of me.


I've gotten better myself, I used to be crap.



Merc6 said:


> So far my CF bowtie overlays are still holding strong from a summer and a winter beating plus countless car washes. Overlays haven't been on the car more than a week tops so it's too soon to say for it.


I've had no problems with mine for the past couple months, and Adam has had overlays on his car for even longer without any known issues. If any do come up be sure to contact me and I'll let others know.



ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Just cover the card with a micro fiber towel


This can work, however it can also end up scratching it since the card can compress the fibers, making ridges that dig deeper. I found this out the hard way when cleaning plasti dip overspray off my car. Luckily enough it was only a small scratch and didn't go through the clear coat.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey smurf can you make the overlays with the cut outs too?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Hey smurf can you make the overlays with the cut outs too?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I can talk to Adam, it would be extremely easy to put cut outs in, its all a matter of how big to make the cut, and what shape. All depends on what looks better.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Small rectangge like the BMW's have would be fine.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Just a little bigger then the grafewerks would be nice 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

